# Horse rear at me while lunging



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

A friend (lets call her Barb) of mine just got a 14 year old QH mare for free. It was a divorce situation and the woman who owned the mare before had not ridden her in a few years but handled her. Barb owns another horse but only trail rides a few times a year, so I'm not sure about her experience level. So Barb led this mare into a small riding ring, and the mare was calm and relaxed and walked around for a few minutes. Suddenly the mare hopped about reared up and sort of exploded, Barb just yelled at her to quit. After about 10 seconds the mare went back to calm... Over a 30 minute period the mare did this 2 more times and when Barb tried to lunge her, the mare fussed and reared when she tried to get the lunge whip and push her forward.

I decided to go over and try help her. (I used a long lead rope and no whip) So when I opened my leading hand and gave baby swings with the following hand to push her into a circle she immediately turned and reared at me.. I went after her with the end of the lead rope and forced her into a circle and she then tried to turn her back end to me and kick me!! I yanked her face towards me and went after her harder this time and popped the lead rope end on her side a few times.. After the dust settled we tried this again from the beginning and she moved forward no problem... When I changed direction she tried to kick out at me again and I gave another correction and we both moved on to a nice lunge. Then I had her following me, stopping when I stopped and backing when I backed. Barb informed me that she didn't want to be as harsh on her mare as I was. But I told her that this mare could REALLY hurt her the way she reared and that this issue should be nipped in the bud!! I didn't think I was that harsh, just demanded respect from the mare. 

Has anybody had similar experiences and how did you handle it. Or how _would _you handle this? I'm no trainer, and would love some advice from more experienced horse people!!!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't think you were harsh either, I would have gone about it the exact same way. Disrespect on the line leads to disrespect in the saddle, IME. Perhaps show her some footage of how wild horses behave? They are NOT gentle to each other 100% of the time! 

If she gets really carried away turning towards or away from you, I would use double lines, one on the inside, and one on the outside, run over her back or behind her, above the hocks. The line behind aids driving forward as well as controls how much she can spin those heels at the person in the middle.

If this woman doesn't want to get hurt, she needs to gain the leadership role with this mare.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I forgot to add, YES, I have handled horses who do the same thing. All of them had been unworked for at least a few years. It's what I call a spoiled horse tantrum.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm with Karliejaye. 

I make them MOVE. They pretty quickly get the idea that when they are with a person, the person will call the shots regarding what will be allowed. Very much like herd behavior.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

In the end, though, the owner will win. If she doesn't want to be harsh to her, if she cannot recognize the danger this behavior causes, then she shall be responsible for it. Unfortunately, what will happen will be that this horse will progressive get worse until the lady passes her problems to the next person. 

You need to find another way of depositing information to her, via a video trainer you like, or articles, or some other means. Heck, watching herd videos and explaining the whys is a good way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Barb needs a wake up call. If she isn't willing to discipline a horse that clearly has respect issues then she should send the horse away for training or just sell it as a project. You didn't do anything harsh - you corrected serious misbehavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

So this behavior was agression with the horse? I really perceived it that way. They got the horse for her husband who is a beginner rider... You think this horse will rear while under saddle too? If she is willing to rear In hand I would think shed be just as willing while on her back... Dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think it was aggressive behavior, which is a lack of respect. It's impossible to say if the horse would rear under saddle but I would not at all be surprised if there were problems. 

I think tons of groundwork needs to be done with this horse and I wouldn't put a beginner on her until she understands her job and the boundaries. I recommend Clinton Anderson's videos - the fundamentals, groundwork and lunging series in particular.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmm I'm of a differing opinion here....fact is the horse hasn't been made to work in a long time, they are inherently lazy animals and now she's having a fit because she's been made to work......give her a few weeks to get back with program....but in the mean time if it were my horse and came of the ground rearing like that I'd nail it across the front legs with a lunge whip everytime - then I'd spank it's butt and make it move out....if the owner chooses not to do this, then simply it's her problem, not yours


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree, muppet. These horses ACT like they may be dangerous, but in my experience, they are just lazy and trying to intimidate so they don't have to work.
By no means would I let the mare get away with that kind of sh#t. But I would not assume she is a bad, dangerous horse just yet. The best thing to do (IMO) is to work her firmly though the tantrum. Don't get emotionally involved, just push her through, making sure she doesn't charge or kick you (again, I like to use two lines in this kind of scenario), and carry on about your business.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Even if you or a trainer were to fix this horse, the owner needs to follow thru in the end. If she doesn't, the horse will go back to the way she is now. Even machines need maintenance. Horses are no different. If she won't maintain or correct bad behavior, the horse will "breakdown" and go back to bad habits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Good news. Barb took the mare out today and lunged her no problem. She said since I whomped on her she has behaved lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

That is good but what will she do when the horse decides to test her again. It's not if the horse will but when. Will she be able to correct the horse like you did or not? 

It's not harsh like she thinks. It is necessary though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

I completely agree. You can send a misbehaved horse to the best trainer. And when it comes back an angel it won't take long before they figure out what they can get away with at home unless the owner is "trained" too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Good news. Her boyfriend rode the horse a few times since then and the mare was very calm and relaxed. They walked and jogged around the ring. He hasn't asked much of her but she seems completely normal. I'm baffled lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a young horse like that brought to me for training. Her owner had tried to start her but was having problems with lunging & bridling. Just like that mare, this mare did the same thing, rear up at me on the lunge line but I had a whip. I flipped the lunge whip around & walloped her on the front legs til she came back down. Every thing was cool after that. Same with bridling, all spazzed out until I did the poll lowering training, all cool again. Some horses seem to put up a fight until they lose, usually the smart ones too, they figure out what is the path of least resistance and carry on smoothly, battle lost, let's move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunshine82 (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. Sounds like she just didn't want to work and that was possibly a learned behaviour from before where if she acted up she didn't have to work. Also be careful with where your energy hits when you are lunging could be sending mixed signals as that's what was happening with my girl I was driving her forward but my core was pointed in front of her head so my energy was telling her to stop but I was pushing from behind and so the only way she could go was up...they are sensitive animals and it just depends on how well we manage to listen.

Those are Chris Irwin teachings for anyone interested...really like him.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

"Barb informed me that she didn't want to be as harsh on her mare as I was. But I told her that this mare could REALLY hurt her the way she reared and that this issue should be nipped in the bud!! I didn't think I was that harsh, just demanded respect from the mare." 
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horse-rear-me-while-lunging-148983/#ixzz2KiP8sXwW

Its her the owners problem she will learn I just hope she lives through the lesson. But you were right in how you worked with this horse. A few others have said Ground work I couldn't agree more Ground work Ground work Ground work!! as far as rearing will it be the same when riding? its hard to say. HOWEVER, if she is like this on the ground I sure would be ready for it in the saddle. I wouldn't "pick-a-fight" but I would keep she moving forward.
​


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

That's exactly how I would have handled it. The mare was acting aggressive and that's not acceptable behavior. Sometimes you have to be just as aggressive back to establish dominance and fix the problem. When I say that, I don't mean inflicting physical pain to show that you are dominant - just acting big. A few taps with the end of the lead rope isn't at all cruel or harsh. Horses get kicked outside all the time by the other dominant horse if they step out of line - a lead rope doesn't even come close to a kick.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree that the horse is not happy because she is being worked...but the problem is, IF the owner does not correct the bad behavior *immediately* the darn lazy horse will eventually figure out it has the upper hand, and if she isn't dangerous NOW, she may become so. Animals can and will take advantage...

Agreed on the don't get emotionally involved part. It's nothing personal on the horse's part. xD


----------



## lynx (Feb 14, 2013)

My mare was bucking and rearing when I asked for a trot while lungeing her. I just kept at it, making her work harder whenever she misbehaved and she is over it as far as I can tell. She has bucked when being ridden.

Best of luck


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Give up now. Losing battle and you will not win if the owner can't see what is going on. And might be a little of "I don't like it because you can do this and I can't" deal too.

Stay away as you won't get anywhere.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

equinelyn said:


> A friend (lets call her Barb) of mine just got a 14 year old QH mare for free. It was a divorce situation and the woman who owned the mare before had not ridden her in a few years but handled her. Barb owns another horse but only trail rides a few times a year, so I'm not sure about her experience level. So Barb led this mare into a small riding ring, and the mare was calm and relaxed and walked around for a few minutes. Suddenly the mare hopped about reared up and sort of exploded, Barb just yelled at her to quit. After about 10 seconds the mare went back to calm... Over a 30 minute period the mare did this 2 more times and when Barb tried to lunge her, the mare fussed and reared when she tried to get the lunge whip and push her forward.
> 
> I decided to go over and try help her. (I used a long lead rope and no whip) So when I opened my leading hand and gave baby swings with the following hand to push her into a circle she immediately turned and reared at me.. I went after her with the end of the lead rope and forced her into a circle and she then tried to turn her back end to me and kick me!! I yanked her face towards me and went after her harder this time and popped the lead rope end on her side a few times.. After the dust settled we tried this again from the beginning and she moved forward no problem... When I changed direction she tried to kick out at me again and I gave another correction and we both moved on to a nice lunge. Then I had her following me, stopping when I stopped and backing when I backed. Barb informed me that she didn't want to be as harsh on her mare as I was. But I told her that this mare could REALLY hurt her the way she reared and that this issue should be nipped in the bud!! I didn't think I was that harsh, just demanded respect from the mare.
> 
> Has anybody had similar experiences and how did you handle it. Or how _would _you handle this? I'm no trainer, and would love some advice from more experienced horse people!!!


Honestly I think you handled it really well, the horse is throwing a stink because it hasn't had to do nothing and is lazy. Now someone is asking it to do something it's throwing a fit. The rearing, threatening to kick is ways they try to intimitate you.......sounds like you stood your ground great and handled it how I would have......


----------

